# WLAN Autoconfig Service not running - Windows 8



## dlu (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Hope someone will be able to help me out here as this is :banghead: happening (ALOT)... 

Firstly, it's a new (2-3 Months old) Acer Aspire V, running on Windows 8.

Anyway, this started happening the other day when I was setting up a new network at our offices at first I thought it was the network itself but the other two desktops (XP) are (_finally..._) running fine on the internet and the connection hasn't dropped once. 

Basically WLAN AutoConfig keeps turning itself off, on the rare occurrence that it does work it's only picking up our wireless as a local connection only (I did get it working OK yesterday for a while), it won't even register that I've put it in flightmode. 

Tried to clear my network history by getting a list of the profiles on CMD but when typing: netsh wlan show profiles, it responds _The Wireless AutoConfig Service <wlansvc> is not running_. Then I went to Services.msc turn on WLAN AutoConfig, and it then replied: _Function WlanGetProfileList returns error 5023: The group or resource is not in the correct state to perform the requested operation_. so still nothing and no activity on the wireless. I'm at a loss as to what to do, and it's eating into my time to do actual work massively so any help would be greatly appreciated!

If there's anything you would like to know from me just let me know!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dlu (Jan 14, 2014)

Also forgot to add that all drivers are up to date for wireless!


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

try un-installing the wifi driver completely (_delete driver software_ check box) through *device manager*, then re-install the most up to date drivers.


----------

